# Bild auf ausrichten auf Kaffeetasse?



## famous72 (13. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein´Bild auf einer Kaffeetasse plazieren.

Da die Tasse aber konisch zuläuft muß ich das Bild verbiegen. Wie funktioniert das?

Anbei die Vorlage der Tasse.


----------



## Mythos007 (13. April 2004)

Mit welchem 3D Programm arbeitest Du?


----------



## zirag (13. April 2004)

Vielleicht will er es ja auf einer *echten* Kaffetasse als Aufkleber draufmachen.
und es in Photoshop so verbiegen , wie auf seinem angehängten Bild


----------



## famous72 (13. April 2004)

*3-D Programm*

Ich arbeite mit keinem klassischen 3-D-Programm.

Außer Photoshop 7 habe ich noch Corel Draw 9 oder Freehand auf´m Rechner.


----------



## famous72 (13. April 2004)

Wie Zirag richtig erkannt hat, soll ein Bild auf eine richtige Kaffeetasse. Die Zeichnung zeigt die bedruckbare, seitliche Fläche der Kaffeetasse.


----------



## Philip Kurz (13. April 2004)

Du kannst es ja mit dem Verzerrungsfilter "Verbiegen" versuchen. Aber das ist nun wirklich ein wenig ... merkwürdig 
Vielleicht noch als Tipp:
Mir ist so, als wenn ich mal gelesen haben, dass du sowas mit PhotoImpact machen kannst ... wenn du es hast, kannst du ja ein wenig suchen.


----------



## Mythos007 (13. April 2004)

_Anleitung für Adobe Illustrator_


 1) Gewünschten Verzerrungspfad über dem Objekt erstellen;
 2) Beide Ebenen per "Auswahl-Werkzeug" selektieren;
 3) "Objekt" => "Verzerrungshülle" => "mit Obersten Objekt erstellen" auswählen.


----------



## Lemming (13. April 2004)

Ich bin sprachlos....

Was für eine geniale Funktion, von der ich nie wusste.
Danke Mythos


----------



## Goldberry (28. Februar 2008)

Kann mir hier nochmal jemand weiterhelfen?
Ich versuche, diese Schritte nachzuvollziehen, erhalte aber jedesmal eine Fehlermeldung:
"Sie müssen mehrere Objekte auswählen. Das oberste Objekt muss ein einzelnder Pfad oder ein Gitter sein oder ein Symbol, das einen einzelnen Pfad oder ein Gitter enthält."

Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung, einen Pfad erstellt zu haben und zwei Objekte ausgewählt zu haben, dabei liegt der Pfad auf einer Ebene, die direkt über dem Objekt liegt. Was mache ich falsch?
Über eine schnelle Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen!
Danke!!


----------

